# Starting all over again



## DrastikMeasurez (May 30, 2002)

hey whats going on ppl?
Just got into an accident with my maxima(14.1 @101mph) and got a 1992 nissan nx1600. what is the best mod I can buy to start my GA16DE drag carrer?


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

i would say replace the motor w/and sr20det. and have fun. see my sig

Brian


----------

